# Wasp nesting on trex deck



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

have you tried traps? there are numerous types that may help.

DM


----------



## Holohan (Oct 2, 2008)

No, I have not tried traps. I looked at them in the store before, but I haven't found one that says it works on wasps. All other types of bees are listed. I will look into it further and see if there is one out there. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

we make our own like this--> http://www.eartheasy.com/live_natwasp_control.htm but they have ones that hang in trees too and other types you can buy also if not inclined to make your own.

DM


----------



## Holohan (Oct 2, 2008)

I sounds easy enough. Thank you for the information. I will try it out.


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Try two or three Victor wasp traps around your deck. They work very well


----------



## Holohan (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks. I checked out your site and found what you are talking about. Thanks, again.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Srpaying a residue on decking will prevent wasps from building their nests. even ortho should work fine.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a problem with yellow jackets trying to build nests in an old storage shed. I sprayed the ceiling about year ago and now all I find are dead yellow jackets on the floor.


----------

